# المنتديات الأردنية > العشائر الأردنية >  ْْ العشيرة  ْْ .. عز و فخر

## دموع الغصون

[frame="2 10"]
 


ْْ  العشيرة  ْْ .. عز و فخر 


 بسم  الله الرحمن الرحيم  اللهم صل  على محمد اشرف الخلق سيدنا محمد فخر بني هاشم 
ابدأ  ...
نظمت  قافي وكتبته بيان ........ رد مني على شاعر مكيد
يطلق  لسانه بزور وبهتان .... يذم اهل البلقا باشعار وقصيد
كديش  انطلق ما له العنان .... شبعان الشعير بوقت الحصيد
ما يرقا  الردي لو شلته بعمدان .... ما يضام السبع لنباح الطريد
وقتن  تغير وبدل ازمان ......... شعار يسبون اهل التقاليد
خلا  البغل ينتقد الحصان ........... يحسب انا للبلقا النديد
البلقا  على الصدر نيشان .......... كل العرب بافعالها تشيد
العدوان  اهل القدر والشان ...... مزونن ترعد بالبلقا الرعيد
سمع  بافعالها اموات وحيان ... من ارض الاردن لبلاد الصعيد
بظهور  الخيل ابو الغنم فرسان ... من اهل الشور والراي السديد
خوات  دلعب كثيرين الاحسان ........... ما ينكر طيبهم الا  الجحيد
وطاري  المساندة المسك وريحان ......... اهل العرفا يا التن  الشديد
الشواكرة  اهل فزعة واعوان ..... لجروح القبيلة طباب وضميد
البلقا  سباع ونابها الوخيان ...... قروم السباع وعيال العقيد
رواجيح و  المراشدة افعالن ترجح بميزان ....... يا وزن افعالهم وزن  الحديد
شوابكة  مادبا واهل عمان ........... قلوبهم كما الثلج وجليد
زئير  الازايدة صوتا رنان ........ شبل الغضنفر يا ولد الازيد
الدعجة  احرارن بسما العربان ......... مواكيرها فوق المصاعيد
العجارمة  لبيت البلقا عمدان ...... عز وفخر لنا الركن الشديد
السلطية  كما الوردة ببستان ....... عشايريفخر بها ابن وحفيد
ثورتهم  لثاروا ثورة البركان ......... لهم ناقف اجلال وتماجيد
الطلافيح  اهل هقوة بميدان .... يا عز ما تنخاه لشي ن جهيد
دبايبة  ورقاد وزففة وحويان ......... عنهم المراجل لا ما تحيد
اللوزي  حرن واشقر الجنحان ... قنصة بمخلابه من شرد الصيد
وسيوف  القبيلة بني رسلان ........ الزيرة والحنيطات وحديد
اعلامن  رفرفت فوق الاوطان ... راعي الحردايا نخوت الصناديد
حنيطي  تهابه الانس والجان ...... شربوا المراجل مع رضعة الديد
عندا من  المراجل كل الالوان .......... لشب وليدهم يشبه الحيد
اللي  يدنا ساحتا ترى ينهان ..... وغدي سعرا من سعر العبيد
يشوف  سيوفن دونها النيران ..... بظلال سيوفها يذوب الحديد
كراسيهم  بنواب واعيان .... وبيوتن شامخة من على البيد
بيت  الحنيطي له عشر بيبان ........ مشرعة يوم غيرهم ملابيد
عتبنا  على الحمايدة الشجعان ...... ما يكفون لسان الكر الوليد
الحمايدة  ببحر الكرم حيتان ........ ما وصل لشواطيها العديد
بنو  للعزة والمجد بنيان ........ بهم تطرب طيورن مغاريد
بني  حميدة يا عيال الحصان .......... ديار مرفعة عن المناقيد
للبلقاوية اهل وجيران ... ولقلوبنا اقرب من حبل  الوريد
ما ذمكم  الا قليل احسان .......... عليه اللعنة ليوم الوعيد
شعارن  شعرهم سم ثعبان ..... سمومن سابت بابيات القصيد
شاعر  منافق وشاعر فتان ....... وشاعر يحطب وشاعر يقيد
يلعن  شواربن كلها خنان .......... وشعار تسلى بذم اجاويد
الفتنة  نار تشتت العربان ......... تحرق كل من مد لها الايد
اقسم  واحلف باغلظ الايمان ...... ان الفتنة اكبر من ذبح الوليد
وتوبوا  من اللي ظهر منكم وبان ........ واتركوا الكلام اللي ما  يفيد
تعلموا  من ملكنا الانسان ....... ضرب الفتنة بايدن من حديد
كل  القبايل له سند واركان .... هاشمي السلالة الملك والسيد
ترخص  ارواحنا لعبدالله الثان .... عسى لابو حسين العمر المديد
يا رافع  السما بليا عمدان ....... احفظا لنا من عين الحسيد
******
العشيره  هي اصلنا .. هي قوتنا .. اساسنا المترسخ على طول السنين ولن يجرا كائن من يكون على  تغيير نظرتنا الى مفهوم العشيره .... هو انتمائنا 
رجالات  بنت بدمائها وارواحها ..
كانو هم  الجسور التي نعبر عليها لما نحن فيه الان ..
فكيف  ننسى من رهنو حياتهم لنكون .

كلنا فخر  بالانتماء الى عشيرة 
نماذج  راسخه 



دولة  أحمد الطراونة 
 
دولة  أحمد اللوزي
 
الشيخ  عودة أبو تايه 

 


الشيخ  حمد بن جازي 
 
معالي  ذوقان الهنداوي



سليمان  باشا السودي الروسان

جودت  باشا السبول 
 

الشيخ  عبد الباقي جمو: عضو البرلمان الأردني السابق


اللواء  كاسب صفوق الجازي: من أبطال معركة الكرامة


الشيخ  مثقال باشا الفايز، والشيخ حمد بن جازي

الفريق  مشهور حديثة: قائد معركة الكرامة 


الفريق  نذير رشيد
 
﻿
الشيخ  نمر الحمود العربيات

دولة  المرحوم هزاع المجالي 

الشهيد  وصفي التل، والمرحوم حابس باشا المجالي 

*****
لن  يستطيعو مسح ما فعله هؤلاء الابطال الذين رسمو خطوط الوطن بدمائهم  
تراب  الوطن الذي امتزج بدمائهم .. فطهر لهم ..



وقدضحى  الرعيل الأول من شيوخ وزعماء البادية الأردنية بالغالي والنفيس زمن الحكم العثماني  والاستعمار الإنجليزي وظلوا على عهد الولاء والانتماء لقيادة هذا الوطن ولنظامه  الهاشمي يعززون الولاء ويرسخون الانتماء 
سألوا  وقالوا ليش بتحب الاردن ؟ 


رديت بحس  عالي وقلت :- 



حبها  بقلبي غلغل مثل صقر جاني ودموعي تنزل على خدي وجفنها 


قالو  الاردن اول وقلت مالها ثاني من يوم ابوي وجدي وانا ادري عن زمنها  


وان قلبك  جريح وان كان جرحك يعاني 


نادي  بصوت عالي وقول انا اردني تفتحلك الدنيا وجروحك شفتها 




يا السلط  حبك بقلبي نار وان كان المطر ماطفاني ريتني مهرة وبيدك رسنها  


والي  يتمنالك شي غير الخير وان كان باني ريحته بحسرة يموت وبارضك كفنها  



اربد  عروس الشمال ريتني سفينة وبارضك مواني لارسو على خدك حتى ولا انها  


احلى  الكلام حتى احلى المعاني اهديها لارضك تبقا رهنها 



الرمثا  يا عيون اربد فكرك براسي كواني مثل لسع النار وما قدر احد وحبك دفتها  



عجلون يا  سفج الجبل بيك الخبر جاني هذا الخبر صادق ترى ويشهد ابنها  



شوف  الشوبك ,الطفيلة والكرك ومعاني يشهد علي ربي اني منها 



حبك يا  الاردن سيف وتسله عيون المثاني حبك ترى يغلغل ولا ادري عن ثمنها  


قالوا  لانقدرها بكلام ولا نقدرها باغاني قدر ما في قلوب النشامى عطر وحب الها  



يا محلاك  لون السما ازرق من لوع العين حماني هذا الازرق ترى رافع الراس  


هو  القايد هو الكايد هذا الازرق الفيصلي هذا الازرق منها 



حبك يا  الاردن بقلبي ترى مو سر فاني شاهد علي ربي وعبدالله الثاني  ملكها

تحيه لك  سيدي


   منقول

[/frame]

----------


## صديقه بنت الشديفات

صدقتِ فأي عشيره تنثر في اركانها العز والفخر والانتماء لما بنيت عليه ..

----------


## دموع الغصون

صديقه 
بالفعل العشيرة هي عز وفخر وهي سند وظهر 
أبدعتِ بهذا المرور 
ودي

----------


## العقيق الاحمر

يسلموووووووووووووو على الطرح الجميل

العشيرة عز وفخر حقاً

تقبلي مروري

----------


## طوق الياسمين

دائما نفتخر بعشيرتنا مشكورة  :Smile:

----------


## دموع الغصون

العقيق الاحمر & طوق الياسمين 
مشكورات على المرور 
ودي

----------

